# Silly question about train delays



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm taking the California Zephyr later this week. The last few days it has been pretty delayed (3-8 hours). My silly question is whether you need to check into the station when the train was originally scheduled or if you can just show up before you train is estimated to be there?

I assume you don't need to be there, but I don't want to make an assumption and then not be allowed on the train or something crazy. I'm mostly concerned because I live 3 hours from the train station, the train departs at 3:30 am, and I'm traveling with a toddler. Hopefully there won't be any delays, but I like to be prepared for every possible scenario.


----------



## Fred Wis. (Jan 22, 2017)

My answer, as someone with limited experience, would be, "it depends". In some cases depending on where you are boarding, the train schedule has some padding in the schedule to make up time. If you live 3 hours from where you are boarding it is possible the train could make up some of that delay. I understand, it is difficult to keep a toddler entertained on the road while waiting, but i wouldn't want to depend on that train staying "x no of hours late". Nothing worse than arriving at the station to see the tail of your train already departing. If possible try to find someplace near the station to wait, but yet keep the toddler occupied. So while it is not required you be there on time for a late train it is good to be near by and monitor the situation regularly. Hope more experienced travelers weigh in.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 22, 2017)

California Zephyr delays lately have been due to snow and resulting traffic delays crossing the Sierra Nevadas in California. Both the westbound trains yesterday and Friday arrived Reno, NV, close to on time but were held there until BNSF released them to cross the Sierras. In fact the train scheduled to arrive Friday 4:10 PM is now estimated to be 13 plus hours late. That equipment and On Board Service crew are scheduled to be today's Sunday departure. Since it will not arrive in Emeryville until after 5AM this morning, that train will be delayed leaving Emeryville probably as late as 1 PM or later so already 4 plus hours late and still will face more delays between Colfax and Reno. If you are taking the Westbound #5 it will probably be basically on time Chicago to Reno. After Reno, it all depends on the weather(lots of snow in the Sierras) and BNSF keeping the tracks open over the Sierras. If you are traveling Eastbound on #6, expect delays. I, myself, am traveling on California Zephyr 5 from Chicago Wednesday. Will just roll with the punches and enjoy being on the train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like she's taking #6 from Salt Lake City. How much time might the train make up between Reno & SLC?

Maybe she can track the train to Reno then decide what time she should try to arrive at the station.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, I'm taking #6 and am suppose to leave on Friday 1/27 at 3:30 from Salt Lake. I live in Idaho. Our weather has been horrible this winter, so I figured that that was involved in the delays. I don't mind being delayed. It's just the waking the toddler in the middle of the night to take her out in 15 degree weather to sit in a bright station for hours that I'm a bit concerned about. She does not sleep in my arms whatsoever. If she melts down once we get on the train, we won't be disturbing others as much since we have a roomette. I hate to subject others to my over-tired and tantrum-throwing toddler.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2017)

There is no requirement to be at the station at the scheduled time.

You just have to make absolutely sure that you're there when the train is, and as other posters mention the train can make up time and beat the estimates. One of the better tools for tracking this the train tracker on the Amtrak website - it shows you the physical location of the train so that you can make a decision on when to head to the station with all of the information that is available.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 22, 2017)

This is all very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 22, 2017)

If you have a smartphone, Amtrak has a phone app that may help. May not be as good as the map but then you could access the map via your phone's browser.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2017)

You can also call Amtrak Toll Free @ 1-800-USA-RAIL /when the Computer Voice ("Julie"

) comes on,as prompted, ask for Train Status/give her the Train #/From Station/To Station and it will give you the Status of the Train.

You can also ask for "Agent" (you may have to ask several times and wait) and when a real live person comes on, ask for the info.

Amtrak Status Maps, developed and run by one of our Members, will show you on a Map the Status of All long Distance Trains when the info is available.( it's from Amtrak and sometimes delayed or not available, it's Amtrak!)


----------



## snvboy (Jan 22, 2017)

The schedule shows 4.5hr from Elko to SLC (and keep in mind the change in time zone so don't get confused).

I doubt a late train can make up an hour of loss between those two stops. So, if it really does take you 3hr to drive from your home to SLC, I think the simple answer is to leave your house when the train leaves Elko and that should give you 30-60min of leeway.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 22, 2017)

Amanda said:


> I'm taking the California Zephyr later this week. The last few days it has been pretty delayed (3-8 hours). My silly question is whether you need to check into the station when the train was originally scheduled or if you can just show up before you train is estimated to be there?
> 
> I assume you don't need to be there, but I don't want to make an assumption and then not be allowed on the train or something crazy. I'm mostly concerned because I live 3 hours from the train station, the train departs at 3:30 am, and I'm traveling with a toddler. Hopefully there won't be any delays, but I like to be prepared for every possible scenario.


Actually, not a "silly" question. Some good info provided in the responses.


----------



## New Train Guy (Jan 22, 2017)

Great question and answers. I love the promptness and courtesy of answers on this blog. Thank you all. Good luck Amanda


----------



## BCL (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't know of many trains/stations where you need to check in per se. The only place I've seen that is at King Street Station in Seattle for the southbound Coast Starlight. They have one booth for coach and another for business/sleepers. Even then, I'd think if you were late there's no gatekeeper at the doors to the platform. You could probably run to the closest car and I'd think they would sort it out. Even NY Penn Station just has boarding at the entrance. You'll either make it or not.

The majority of trains and stations you'll just be directed to coach or sleeper. I've seen a few stations that set up lines and maybe check passengers against a printed manifest. It is of course possible to buy a last minute ticket where the manifest isn't complete.

As far as a long distance train being late, there is no chance that you'll be denied boarding just because you didn't show up by the scheduled departure time. I've checked train status with the train about 90 minutes late. I arrived well after the scheduled time (but before the train arrived) with no issue, save that the dining car was closed for breakfast.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 22, 2017)

SLC is one of the many you DO NOT need to check in.

As long as you do not need to check baggage, you only need to be there before the train departs. If you have to check baggage, the rule is 45 minutes prior to the scheduled departure, but if the train is delayed that is pushed back. And it may even be extended - but that extension is not always.

As said, the train may be late at one point, but may market up some of that time. Don't expect "It's at _____ and 4 hours late, so it will get here 4 hours late." Plan to be at the station before your expected delayed time.


----------



## BCL (Jan 22, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> SLC is one of the many you DO NOT need to check in.
> 
> As long as you do not need to check baggage, you only need to be there before the train departs. If you have to check baggage, the rule is 45 minutes prior to the scheduled departure, but if the train is delayed that is pushed back. And it may even be extended - but that extension is not always.
> 
> As said, the train may be late at one point, but may market up some of that time. Don't expect "It's at _____ and 4 hours late, so it will get here 4 hours late." Plan to be at the station before your expected delayed time.


I wouldn't rely on it, but often the ETA accounts for making up time on padded stretches.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 23, 2017)

I always check the time for arrival at the station before. If it hasn't arrived there, it can't possibly be at your station. For 3 hour drive, I'd check the last station that is more than 4 hours earlier.

Remember, Amtrak has a bad habit of showing the next station as x hours late but stations more than 3 hours away as "on time" even when that is impossible. They do it all the time on the Crescent. They only get honest for the coming station and the one after that. Everything else is a pipe dream.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you for all the info and responses! The airline industry have left me a bit traumatized and on the paranoid side. So many things to stress about for a high-strung planning person. The train is so much more relaxing and pleasant. People are so much friendlier too. I will plan on watching the train and I like the idea of leaving home when the train is leaving Elko. That should be great timing unless the highways are bad. I think if there are significant delays, we will just go get a room in salt lake. The weather is suppose to improve over the next couple days in the Sierras, so hopefully everything will be smooth going!

I have the Amtrak app and will be stalking the status quite a bit for that day! Thank you all!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 26, 2017)

Stay in touch with Amtrak, especially if the train is very late incase they turn the consist early, busing the remain passengers to their destinations and busing passengers to the turn point. Amtrak only does this when they need to keep their consists in a timely sync. I always use the APP to check progress, I will check stations several hours away to see what happens there as well.


----------

